# Kuiu verde vs vias



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

First things first....I hunt western and northern PA and do not venture out if the state due to my job. I hunt Turkey and Whitetail from a Treestand. 

Which pattern and colors are better for this application????

October 1st-15 there are still some leaves on trees. October 15 on it is grey skies and barren forrest. 

lets hear some opinions!


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am leaning toward Vias as I think it has a better macro patterning for breaking up a hunters outline. Also the colors are better for fall hunting in the whitetail woods. I am worried that the pattern is to light though as appose to the darker softer verde. I already have sitka optifade forrest gear that works awesome but I am looking at going with Kuiu. I know either will work great but I just wanted some guys opinions who actually use the gear.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are pics of both in the field for those who aren't familiar.

Verde:

















Vias:

















The woods I hunt are a lot like the last pic. Just wanted to make sure and get everyones opinion before i drop a lot of coin on a new pattern.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am getting ready to get some more Kuiu for my elk hunt. I like the Vias, but that new Verde looks pretty good. Closer to Optifade which works well.


----------



## DIY bowhunter (Jun 2, 2012)

I am a huge Kuiu fan and think vias is amazing and would work well. But I'm having a hard time seeing a good application for PA assuming you will do mostly stand hunting. If it will keep you warm enough and don't mind the hefty price, or plan on doing some backpacking, then go for it.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

The property I hunt can have up to 3-4 mile hikes where I pack my clothes in as to not overheat and get the sweaty. Without sitka or kuiu gear this would not be feasible as I would need a GIGANTIC pack to fit all of the other bulky hunting style clothing along with all of the other gear or a climbing treestand. 

Also I am 6' 1" 180 with a 32 inch waist and 42-44 chest so I prefer a very active and athletic fit. Speaking of which what size would I need in guide series jacket and pants? I want to be able to wear the superdown underneath but not e swimming in them early season with just a thin merino base layer.

I dont know why so many guys act like sitka and kuiu is not applicable for eastern whitail hunters. My regular archery season it can range anywhere from 80-30. First 1/3 of the season it is above 50 and all you have to do is block wind. During late season if you layer right I have taken sitka 90% and my downpour set down to 20 degrees. Not to mention how the digital pattern has done wonders over the traditional big foot blobbing outline that mossy oak does for you.


----------



## DIY bowhunter (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like a great application. Most of the time when I think whitetail I think a few hundred yards to a deer stand and sit and wait. As for sizing, KUIU has been pretty spot on. I would just call the ladies that answer the KUIU line and let them recommend a size based on your specs. It is some great gear, you won't be disappointed as long as you have enough layers for the temps.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

I hunted early season in VIAS and most deer didn't even look up at me. One mature doe looked up at me then kept on feeding by. In Mossy Oak or Realtree it would have been bye bye. VIAS is exceptional camo.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think KUIU has a great fit and the verde pattern should offer a little bit better concealment in the eastern wood. I believe it will be a little softer contrast while still giving you the digital non-blobbing effect you are looking for. I have often found that in Sitka gear (although I think the quality is great) I have trouble with sizes. I am right below 6foot with a 36ish waist and a 48-50 chest. That KUIU seems to fit a bit better for me. I think the quality of the gear is incredible, but have been back and forth on the blobbing effect of the newer patterns such as realtree ap and now realtree extra. I was a very vocal fan of the digital patterns over the traditional camo (and still believe that compared to Mossy Oak break up or older real tree they are better) but was very surprised when I did a black and white photo comparison with the digital (sitka and Kuiu) and real tree ap and xtra.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

The new real tree is very good camo. They boosted the contrasting colors to give it depth. Base color is a light cloudy sky grey which really allows you to look "through" the pattern


----------



## Lawnboi (Aug 13, 2010)

Both are good, I own a good bit of vias. But honestly if I were getting high end clothing for stand hunting id go with Sitka over KUIU. Sitka's forest gear is top notch and I think they really hit their mark for the stand/still hunter.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

I already have a bunch of sitkas forrest gear. Its great but I am more interested in kuius superdown vs sitkas synthetics. I know a guy that has fanatic bibs that has primaloft wearing through after one season. Thats pretty disappointing for an 800 dollar suit.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

With kuius merino base layers, superdown, and then a guide jacket it can take you into the temps that a incinerator or fanatic set can. That set can then be used for the entire season just add pieces as the temps drop. Not to mention their superdown is extremely packable compared to primaloft comparables. I do a lot of packing in y outerwear as to bot sweat so thats important for me to maximize weight and space in my pack.


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

not sure how you think sitka is better i have owned both & wont wear anything but kuiu now,as good or better at a better price.as for camo i think if you are looking for a one season camo vias works good in any type of foliage because of the neutral color,s but the verda would be better in spring turkey hunting & early fall whitails.the new superdown is just awsum stuff & just a fyi the new verda stuff guys are saying fits a bit small, all my vias stuff fits perfect.


----------



## dsteedsman (Nov 20, 2008)

I have both Vias and Verde and bowhunt and rifle hunt in VA, ND and AK so a wide variety of terrain. The Vias works great for whitetails, but the Verde is going to be needed for turkey in the spring. I think if you want one to carry you through and you hunt PA exclusively, Verde is the way to go. Just my .02. 

Kuiu is great stuff. I have Sitka as well in OC, but find myself collecting more Kuiu and selling more Sitka as I go on.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

I own both in almost everything they make. It's kind of a toss up in my mind. Both should work great out of a tree. 

I love my new Quix down jacket with the hood. It's amazingly warm and weighs nothing. Now I want the pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martro (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with most of what's been said. Personally I like the look of the Vias but Verde blends better where I live. I own both Vias / Verde. Be careful when ordering anything Verde. I can attest the sizing is small compared to the Vias I own. Also the Vias gear that most people own is from the Canada factory and fits great. As of 2013 all Vias / Verde are being made in their new China factory by Toray. There is a ton of information on The Kuiu website under the "forums tab". I love my Kuiu gear but definitely do some research on sizing due to the new factory. Just a precaution. Good luck.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys really appreciate it. I have been over on the kuiu forums quite a bit . I am 6'1" 180lb with 32" waist (jeans fit a little loose) and between a 42 tall in a dress coat. What size for guide jacket and pants in vias and verde if i want to wear early season but still fit quix down underneath for late season? Im thinking large jacket in vias or verde. Medium vias or large verde for the pants?


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Also is verde considered the 2013 gear or is that yet to come?


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

thrilla7 said:


> Thanks for the info guys really appreciate it. I have been over on the kuiu forums quite a bit . I am 6'1" 180lb with 32" waist (jeans fit a little loose) and between a 42 tall in a dress coat. What size for guide jacket and pants in vias and verde if i want to wear early season but still fit quix down underneath for late season? Im thinking large jacket in vias or verde. Medium vias or large verde for the pants?


You need to wrap a tape around your waist and actually measure it. I wear 32" jeans too but my waist measures 34" on the dot. In Kuiu I wear a 34" pant. 

My Kuiu rain pants are a large. When I get the down pants, I'm going up try the large since the down stuff seems to run a tad small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I have decided on verde but now to figure out the fit. I want to get a guide jacket and pants. I hear a lot about the verde fitting funky.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

thrilla7 said:


> I think I have decided on verde but now to figure out the fit. I want to get a guide jacket and pants. I hear a lot about the verde fitting funky.


Measure waist and order your pants. 

Get the Guide jacket in XL. The large will mostly likely be too tight. I'm 6' 2" and 170 lbs. and the large is too tight for my skinny arms not to mention too short of sleeves. My SuperDown jacket is an XL too. The large was too small for me for the same reasons above. 

The large merino shirts are perfect however. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea i am an athlete and lift weights 4-6 days a week. My arms aren't arnold big but they arent strings haha. I am afraid of it being to tight. I want to get that new quix down underneath it for sure.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

I will measure the waist when I get home. If this helps I wear a medium in sitka 90% pants and a large in the 90% jacket. I can fit a few merino layers underneath but it gets tight.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

marked for sizing.


----------



## martro (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure if this helps but I am a 42R in a jacket and the XL in Verde is a hair tight in the arm pits at full draw. I have to unzip them when I hunt. Otherwise walking around it fits great. I also have it in Vias and it fits fine in every aspect. Just my .02.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Marto what is your height weight and body build?


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just measured my waist with string and it comes to 34. Weird how 32 jeans are loose on me. So 34 or 36 in verde? Want them snug but also be able to pack quix down underneath?


----------



## alaskariverguy (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it may depend on vias vs verde as I hear more comments about verde being smaller. I am 5'11" 183 I would say pretty average size. I wear 32 jeans and go between large and medium sweaters and jackets. I ordered large guide dcs jacket and large super down jacket and they fit great. I can wear the guide over the super down. On the pants I tried 32 and 34 and while the 32 actually fits better the inseam was so high it was like a frontal wedgie so I ended up keeping the 34 even though I Could fit my fleece liner pants underneath the 32s just fine. I would suggest ordering several different sizes and returning what doesn't fit as I ended up ordering the 32 after my 34 arrived and paid double shipping essentially. 
Steve


----------



## martro (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm 6'0" 195-200lbs. Wear a size 36 in most pants. My verde are size 36 and are a true 36. Most retailers or jean companies go a bit big, therefore my verde are a bit snug but not too bad. This is the 2nd pair they have sent me. (The first 36's measured at 34.5"). I must admit though, they are really comfortable, lightweight and love the pants. They are just more of a true fit. More so than the Vias I guess. My Vias guide pants say 36, but measure at 37". Ofcourse for me it's perfect, especially if I were to layer with the super down pant. Hope this helps.


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea i am sooooo worried about hearing how the new clothing from the china sew shops varies in sizes so basically ill have to buy 3 sizes then send the other 2 back. Who has the money to do that...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just received the new Kuiu Guide jacket in verde camo and it is very nice. Makes a little noise when I move though. The Sitka Forest camo is more quiet for treestand hunting here in Pa. I hope the Kuiu quiets down some after washing. It's not bad, but if a deer is underneath it might hear movement. I got it for elk this fall, but want to wear it for whitetails too.


----------

